# Shorefire century in DE



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Any RBRs ridden this? What are you thoughts in terms of route and amenities?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

DaveG said:


> Any RBRs ridden this? What are you thoughts in terms of route and amenities?


I thought I'd be flooded with responses by now. I decided to take a chance and sign up anyway


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I was at the beach there last week (Rehoboth). Took my bike and rode route 1 -- was that ever boring.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Shorefire ride report*

Here’s my ride report

Overall I thought this was a nice ride. My only prior experience with Delaware has been driving through it to get somewhere else. When driving, my impression was that Delaware is a confusing highway merge with more tollbooths per mile than anywhere in the world. However, the route for the Shorefire was very rural, scenic and flat (1000’ in 100 miles flat). The route passed an area with many Amish farms which was kinda cool (except for the horse poop on the roads). There were hardly any traffic lights on the route. That coupled with the flatness made this an opportunity to set a really fast century time. Rest stops were well done and the people were friendly. There we maybe 350 riders that day so it was not crowded but you weren’t riding solo all day either. I would do this ride again


----------

